# Finishing this one up



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Kinda excited about this home, it is located in a area that I have been wanting to get in, so far I have 2 more coming up in this area. I started the 2nd one today power washing next will be a complete interior, then hopefully I will close a deal for another exterior. I am sending out "we're in your neighborhood" mailers as i ha e been going door to door handing them out as well. got 3 more prospects out of that. but any way here is one we are finishing up, just got some minor cleanup and touch ups left.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

That type of texture and those styrofoam windows trim makes it impossible to cut clean lines. You did a great job.

Nice looking house too.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

yup, and that texture was heavier than normal lace.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

here is the next one we are starting.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good Gabe. Seems like a good neighborhood to get into.


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

Looking good, Keep it rolling from one job to the next.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice one....hope moving into the new hood works out.

Now don't take this the wrong way, but man does that look a lot easier than scraping 100 year old wood.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> here is the next one we are starting.


I got the same Pressure Washer


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> That type of texture and those styrofoam windows trim makes it impossible to cut clean lines. You did a great job.
> 
> Nice looking house too.
> 
> Pat


Dito :thumbsup:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

These are nice looking projects.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sharp looking job Gabe! I just wish you had shown a picture of you doing it all by yourself with a spray gun in each hand.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

those days are behind me brother Paul  I'm going forward now, trying to work on the jobs a few hours a day then trying to stay out front with jobs.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hope to be there sooner than later myself Gabe. good looking stuff bro.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Good looking jobs Gabe!!!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> here is the next one we are starting.


So are you camping there also? :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

no I move into the homes I paint, the Ho is staying there cause i guess my feet smell, whatever!



NEPS.US said:


> Good looking jobs Gabe!!!!!


thanks, I've decided this is what I want my nitch to be. ill do a few nc or commercial projects a year but this is where I have fun and the customers are happier, they say things like "thank you" "looks good" "your guys do great work" "do you need your money now" "would you like some tea" made me nervous at first.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> no I move into the homes I paint, the Ho is staying there cause i guess my feet smell, whatever!
> 
> thanks, I've decided this is what I want my nitch to be. ill do a few nc or commercial projects a year but this is where I have fun and the customers are happier, they say things like "thank you" "looks good" "your guys do great work" "do you need your money now" "would you like some tea" made me nervous at first.


I'm starting to figure that one out too Gabe. Tired of the rat race.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm starting to figure that one out too Gabe. Tired of the rat race.


 Oh no... not more residential repaint guys to contend with!!!!!! Say it isn't so!


----------



## N&M Painting (Aug 20, 2012)

Top notch.


----------



## njrob (Sep 25, 2012)

*wow*

How did you cut in those windows in the first pic?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

njrob said:


> How did you cut in those windows in the first pic?


With a sprayer


----------

